# Skate meat



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Tried some last night, filleted the meat between the cartilage and fried, very good, for those of you who have not tried it, Its worth a try.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

What kind of skate was it. Clear nose skate or was it a ray. There are some pictures in the back of the Va. Anglers guide that may be of help. 

I don't mind trying something new but as somebody else posted the cow nosed rays that I normally catch around here are pretty nasty.

Tom


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

The skates we were catching were not cow nose, these were almost sand colored with a white bottom, I thing these normally get about 10lbs or maybe bigger. These were not nasty or very bloody like the cow nose.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

IVE TRIED JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING EVEN CAUGHT A FEW OF THESE UNUSUAL LOOKING CREATURES BUT ALL WAYS LET THEM GO NEXT TIME I CATCH ONE I JUST THINK ILL THROW IT BACK DONT REALLY SOUND TO TASTY TO ME RC


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I saw something that may have been normal to some but was disturbing to me.

Last night at lynnhaven I saw 3 young navy guys catching skates left and right - around 30 between them probably.

After they unhooked the skates, they were cutting off the tails, and slicing thier backs with a knife and throwing them back in the water.

I honestly don't like to catch skates and I might sound like a wuss here when i say I don't like to hurt them. They just seem like such an unusual (though annoying and abundant) creature. Maybe its because I am not from near the ocean, but it's kind of neat to get a close look at a skate or ray.

Basicly it bothered me because it was pretty much a waste of a cool animal, but I realized that SOMETHING must eat the carcass when they die (slowly the way the navy guys were torturing them) but it still sucked to see. Also, a younger kid saw them doing it, so the next one he caught he cut off its tail and threw it in also...I conviced him not to do it anymore (maybe) but he was obviously badly influenced by those navy boys.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ahhhh another instance to prove that stupidity still runs rampant. I was nicknamed PETA on Sea Gull last summer for yelling at people maiming skates an small sharks.Just cuz you are fishing for one species an catch a lowly skate it gives you no right to harm them. Gdude you are getting a wealth of info from your pier days,both good,fishing with fellow P&Sers an bad fishing with some of th lower of th gene pool. I try to educate when possible like you did so th stupidity does not continue. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

GraphixDude, did you say anything to them?
Sometimes (unless you feel the situation is 
dangerous) you have to speak your mind and let people know that what they are doing is wrong.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Graphix dude, I have seen this in my pier days also. Like C-Dog said you see some real low ones on the gene pool. The bad thing is kids are so easily influenced that they repeat what they see and don't know they are doing wrong, I guess that is why it is our responsibility to teach the younger generations the right ways to be an ethical sportsman whether fishing or hunting. People can do some stupid stuff.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Tapalia -

I didnt say anything because by nature I dont like to get in others business and also because I thought it may be normal for people to do since everyone complains of catching them. I haven't been here long enough to know, but now I do after reading the posts of p&S people I trust.

I had accidently casted over one of the guys lines a few minutes before I saw them killing the skates, and he was a jerk about it so rather than get hostilities started I thought about it for a while and decided that the best course of action was to just talk to the young kid by myself later in a friendly way as part of a casual conversation. He agreed with what I said and decided on his own he didnt want to kill the skates for no reason either. I just pointed out how neat a creature they were to him and I think he saw it when pointed out.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Graphix dude, Sometimes you really have to look at the situation before saying anything to people like the guys mutilating the skates, Especaially if they already had an attitude for casting over thier line. I'm sure if you had said somehting to them you would have gotten more attitude, people seem to get more sh#@%y when the have some buddies around, We can just chalk this up to how intelligent some people are. I was with my wife last week at sandbridge pier she casts pretty good but did cast over a few other guys lines, everyone was really cool , no attitudes from anyone. If you fish long enough all of us make mistakes, hell I've been hooked before, but it ain't worth getting mad over [email protected] happens, Hope to meet ya sometime out at Lynnhaven, Oh I've been fishing all my life and have grown up hers all my life but I had to research some of these Technical knot tying posts I saw too. A simple Palimar, or blood knot work good for me.  [/LIST]


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I see it about every time I fish and it still disturbs me. I quit saying anything because people get sooooo nasty. I'm glad others feel the same.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

I offer this solution. When I'm present during one of these episodes, let me be the spokesman of the group and I'll gladly give em the what to's and what not to's about the situation. Cause when I'm around, they'll most definitely be "skating" on thin ice.  

BTW: Yall got my back, right?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

???????????


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

P&S guys stick together right.  [/LIST]


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I have written about this really moronic practice before and have spoken to people on many of the piers about it. Bad thing is it seems a lot of "old timers" seem to think this is the thing to do with skates.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I have no problem telling someone something when I know I am right, but in that situation, I was just really unsure.

It reminds me of when I was a kid growing up fishing in Michigan. A lot of people catch Sunfish (sunnies) and squeeze them and throw them back in the water. I LOVE the taste of sunfish, so when I see guys doing it I just ask if I can have them. 

With the skates maybe a little public embarrassment would work - snap a picture and make a poster with the guys cutting the skate and a little message at the bottom educating people.

What you think about that?

If not a picture, then maybe just a picture of one of the wounded skates and the same type of DONT DO THIS message - the poster could be posted at each pier.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Now I catch my share of skates, and always gently return them to the water. However, if I was going to try to eat one, is it better to try to eat a smaller one than a larger one?

Normally on fish, I prefer the ones just over the legal size, and would rather throw the bigger (ie: gamey fish) back.

Anyone know?

THROW MORE / SOME / ANY / MAYBE A FEW BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

With bass in the fresh water lakes back home I ALWAYS throw the big ones back. I like to eat the 12-15 inch bass, but I just always throw the big ones back so they can live to be caught again.

I suppose I will do the same in fresh water, but I am going to experience eating most of what I catch since its my first summer. Still, a super large fish will always be photoed and sent back to live another day.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Poaching is the best cooking method if you are using Rays or Skate which are less than 10-12 oz. 

The wings of these fishes are very lean and quite thin. The moisture of poaching will keep the meat from drying out and becoming tough. If the wings are large, the wing can be cut across the grain making ground nuggets of meat, which resemble scallop meat. The nuggets can be added to a tomato based fish stew. They also can be added to a skewer with tomatoes, peppers, onions, shrimp and cooked on a grill.

One last note, when ever you are going to cook any fishes which are from the class “Chondrichthyes” (Rays, Skates, Saw Fish, Shark) you must keep in mind that these fishes have not evolved efficient kidneys for the removal of urea from their blood. This fact is the reason that these fishes will have an ammonia odor which is slight when fresh. If this smell is pronounced the fish is old. The ammonia present in the fish is neutralized by marinating in an acid based marinade such as lemon juice, tomato juice, lime juice or a vinegar for 20 minutes before cooking.

4 small skate wings 
Seasoned flour 
Butter

Anchovy Sauce

Chopped garlic 
1 tbs. anchovy paste 
2 tbs. Dijon mustard 
2 tbs. capers 
3 tbs. line juice 
3 tbs. olive oil 

Coat Skate Wings in seasoned flour. Fry wings in butter until brown, about 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Serve the Skate Wing with an Anchovy Sauce. Anchovy Sauce Heat all ingredients over low heat until well blended. Pour sauce over the skate wings. To add color to the dish, serve with stir-fried red, green, and yellow peppers and onions. 

Main Meals

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1


Skate stewed in tomatoes with a touch of cinnamon. Serves 4.

Ingredients:
Tools & Equipment:

1 large onion, roughly chopped 
2 - 3 tbsp olive oil 
4 - 6 skinned, deseeded and quartered Pommo Doree tomatoes, see note 
1 heaping tbsp tomato paste 
2 cups tomato juice or water, see note 
2 - 3 sprigs of parsley, roughly chopped

2 - 3 sprigs of dill, roughly chopped 
1/4 tsp cinnamon powder 
a few dashes of salt and pepper, to taste 
1 1/2 - 2 lb. skate, cleaned and cut into 1 1/2 inch wide pieces, see note 
optional: 2 - 3 fresh basil leaves, finely chopped

medium size non-stick pot with matching lid 
ladle


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: This meal is a cross between poached and stewed fish.

Skate, also known as Stingray, has gelatinous flesh that when cooked becomes a delicate white, yet, stringy meat, similar to that of lobster. It's sold fresh, year round, in the fish department in most grocery stores. After you've selected your piece(s), it's weighed and priced, by the fishmonger, according to its price per pound, or kilo: that's the cost you end up paying for the fish. Ask the fishmonger to "clean" the Skate for you; to remove and discard the grey skin, and to then cut up the remaining fish into 1 1/2-inches wide strips, or so. The grey skin, which is inedible, is slippery and hard to remove, especially if you don't have the proper tools; however, fishmongers do. "Some" fishmongers, though, don't do this service for you, unless you tell them; therefore, don't feel shy to speak up; otherwise, you'll have a hard time trying to do this at home. The white skin on the fish isn't removed, because it keeps the flesh intact during cooking; otherwise, the fish will fall apart. When all is said and done, a 2 1/2 pound piece of uncleaned Skate can yield about 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 pounds of edible fish; that's what you actually get and pay for. This is one reason why fresh fish is expensive; you end up paying for fish as a whole before it's cleaned.

What I particularly like about Skate, unlike most fish, is that there are no thin, prickly bones that can get caught in your mouth or throat. Its bones are thick and clearly visible, as well as removable; they look like connected and flattened pen ink tubes.

As for the tomatoes, fresh or canned (whole or diced) can be used. If using whole canned tomatoes: set a sieve over a bowl, remove the cores and then cut the tomatoes in half, discarding the seeds, but reserving the juices. Depending on the size of the tomatoes, fresh or canned, use more or less of them. If you don't have tomato juice, then use 2 - 3 heaping tablespoons of tomato paste instead of 1 tablespoon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How:
Prepare your tomatoes and then set them aside, reserving any juice. Wash the fish and then set it aside.

In a medium pot, sauté the onion with the oil over medium heat, for 5 - 6 minutes, or until wilted. Add in the tomato paste and cook for 1 minute, stirring continuously. Stir in the tomato pieces and any juices, and then increase the heat to high, stirring frequently as the mixture comes to a boil. Add in the 2 cups tomato juice or water, parsley, dill, cinnamon, salt and pepper: stir well. Bring the mixture to a boil and then drop in the pieces of fish. Add in a bit more water, if needed, to allow the liquid to barely cover the mixture. When the mixture returns to a boil, reduce the heat to low-medium, partially cover with matching lid and then cook for 25 - 30 minutes. Occasionally stir everything around gently without breaking apart the fish. Boiling the mixture on a simmer like heat, between low to medium, allows the heat to gently and thoroughly cook the fish, onion and tomatoes, without breaking them apart.

When finished: the fish should easily come off the bones; some of the fish, though, will fall off the bones during cooking and this is to be expected. The tomato and onions should still hold their shape; they should not have disintegrated. The sauce should be thin, not thick 


Poached Stingray with Vegetable Julienne and Manilla Clams
[4 servings] 

Serve with 2000 Far Niente Estate Bottled Chardonnay

1 carrot 
1 green zucchini 
1 yellow zucchini 
1 fennel bulb, stalks removed 
1 stick lemon grass, cut in pieces 
2 shallots, chopped 
3 tablespoons, unsalted butter 
1/2 bottle Far Niente Chardonnay 
2 pounds Manilla clams 
4 stingray filets 
5 ounces heavy cream 
1 bunch chervil, chopped 
salt and pepper to taste

Julienne the vegetables. In a medium pot, sweat shallots and lemon grass with melted butter. Add wine and stir. Add the clams. Cover. Let simmer for about six to seven minutes until the clams open. Remove the clams and shell them. Set clams aside. Reserve the liquid.

Take one stingray filet and lay it flat on your work surface. Place 1/4 of the vegetable julienne in the center and roll the filet around the vegetables, so that the filet appears to be "stuffed" with the vegetables. Lay the filet, seam-side down, in a baking dish that can be placed over direct heat. Repeat with the three remaining filets. 

Strain the reserved liquid, mix with the cream and pour over the fish. Cook for ten minutes, over medium heat on the stove. Place one filet on each plate. Keep warm. Reduce the liquid to 1/3. Add the clams and the chervil and pour over the stingray. Serve immediately.


HINUGU DO SADA PARI (Barbeque Stingray Fish) 

Ingredient:

1 - 2 kati katis stingray fish

4 red onions > pound together

4 clove garlic > pound together

8 tablespoon tamarind juice

3 tablespoon cooking oil

8 - 10 pieces banana leaves

Salt
Method:


Clean fish and cut into long strips, about 2 - 3 inches thick.

Mix together the pounded ingredients with salt, cooking oil and tamarind juice.

Marinate the fish in the mix ingredients for 5 - 10 minutes.

Wrap the fish in the soften banana leaves and put over burning charcoal to cook.
NOTE: To soften the banana leaves, tear them into required sizes and dip them in boiling water until they turn dark green.


First Cut off the wings from the rest of the body and discard
the body. Then score the wings lightly and wash off and dry. Dry 
rub the wings with a mixture of chili powder, green onions, cilantro,
horseradish, lemonzest, cayenne pepper, black pepper, parmesan cheese, provolone
cheese, basil, cinnamon, paprika, hominy, cream of wheat, cornflake crumbs,
captain crunch, bell pepper, and last but most importantly, sour cream. (the sour cream
really makes this dish!) It may sound complicated, but do it once or twice and it's really 
a breeze. Let the ingredients soak into the flesh for two hours in the refrigerator. Cut the
wings into bite-sized chunks and skewer, alternating chunks of this
stingray heaven with chunks of ham and pineapple. Roast on a grill or barbecue for 10 minutes 
both sides. It tastes really good with rice pilam and a good, dry sauvignon blanc. Bon apetit!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow - thanks a lot for the skate cooking recipes. (I wanna eat at your house! )


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Kozlow send them in to sandflea for the recipe page. Good stuff man!!


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Kozlow,

Great information! You mentioned that:

"One last note, when ever you are going to cook any fishes which are from the class “Chondrichthyes” (Rays, Skates, Saw Fish, Shark) you must keep in mind that these fishes have not evolved efficient kidneys for the removal of urea from their blood..."


Any idea if there are health concerns about eating skate/rays/etc. due to this fact? (i.e. does the meat have more contaminates in it?). Does neutralizing the ammonia promote a healthier food, or just help with the smell?

Just curious.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I will have to keep you updated on that one but I am still kickin.

Neutralization just helps the smell

I don't know of any health risks .


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

The other night we went out to our local italian place, they had 'skate fetticinni alfredo'. I had to try it. I don't know how they prepared the skate, but I swear it tasted like blue crab. Like I said, don't know how they prepared it, so your results may vary.....

firedog, what did the flavor/texture remind you of?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Ive never tried skate before but the recipes sound great. One weird thing i experienced at PLSP is one guy had cauht a skate and cut what he wanted off of it. He left a fair share of the meat on the wings. THis guy was there and cut some of the meat off of what was left and started fishing with it. And what shocked me was the sea trout was tearing it up. I mean this guy was pulling in some monsters. Just thought id share my experience.


MC


" Remember, the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Lowpine, the texture of the meat was almost that of flounder, when you fillet the meat off it looks like it has a grain (lines) were it looks like it would be stringy, but it is not, had a good flavor like I said mine was fried with seafood breader but I imagine you could cook it just about anyway. the meat is real clean and white looking, it didn't taste so much like scallops to me but I would definately eat it again.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I've been curious for a while. Anyone know any quick poaching methods? Does the ammonia build up if you clean them immediatly? 
Koszlow, you must be a chef. I'll eat your skate anyday, but I'll pass on the gourmet crickets  .


----------

